# Internet der Dinge - Programmieren?



## martin1989 (1. Mrz 2016)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen wie man Software für das Internet der Dinge programmiert? Im Prinzip kann ein Teilnehmer des IdD ja jedes beliebige Gerät sein, es muss doch eigentlich nur über einen Anschluss an das Internet verfügen oder?

Mich würde interessieren, inwiefern sich das die Software ändern muss damit das Gerät dann wirklich IdD tauglich ist? Hab da mal was von OPC-UA gelesen, so einen Standard über den dann alles miteinander kommunizieren sollen ... 

Muss man die Software dann quasi so programmieren das sie diesen Standard spricht und quasi über ihn kommuniziert?

Danke!


----------



## Joose (2. Mrz 2016)

Was ist für dich das Internet der Dinge? Welche (Art von) Software würdest du denn gerne schreiben?


----------



## Tobse (2. Mrz 2016)

martin1989 hat gesagt.:


> Im Prinzip kann ein Teilnehmer des IdD ja jedes beliebige Gerät sein, es muss doch eigentlich nur über einen Anschluss an das Internet verfügen oder?


Richtig.

Ein IoT-Device muss im Prinzip garkeinem Standard genügen. Nicht einmal die offensichtlichsten Anwendungsfälle sind normiert: jede Internet-Fähige Kaffeemaschine benutzt ein proprietäres (und teils geheimes) Protokoll für die Daten & Befehlsübertragung. Aktuell kocht da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.
Es wird wohl noch eine weile dauern, bis das normiert wird. Aber dann gibt es wahrscheinlich einheitliche Protokolle fürs IOT an die man sich halten muss, um kompatibel mit anderen Geräten und Universal-Apps zu sein.

Aber es ist ja so: Ein IoT-Device, welches in der tatsächlichen Welt nichts verändern oder messen kann, ist de-fakto ein Server. Daher macht es semantisch erst Sinn etwas als IoT-Device zu bezeichnen wenn man damit eine Verbindung zur echten Welt herstellen kann (etwa die Temperatur messen, einen Kaffee kochen oder das Garagentor steuern). Dafür sind selbstredend Hardware-Schnittstellen nötig und die wollen natürlich auch programmiert werden. Es braucht also einiges Grundlagenwissen in der Elektrotechnik um simple Schaltkreise zu entwerfen. Das programmieren der Digitalen und/oder Analogen I/O Pins ist grundsätzlich nicht kompliziert, erfordert aber etwas Übung und Raffinesse mit der Elektrotechnik wenn man auf ein elegantes Ergebnis aus ist.


----------

